# Finger shooting PSE Moneymaker



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Thought I'd better explain myself better. I belong to I think the southernmost Archery Club in the world. It's winter now, snow on the mountain some days. Our prevailing winds are westerly, straight off the Southern Ocean. If we're really unlucky we get a southerly, straight off the Antarctic. Arrows blowing off the rest are a continual probem. I usually shoot longbow, because I like to keep things simple, plus I have both sides of the family represented on the Honor Roll of Agincourt, so I'm keeping up the ancestral tradition. Lately I've got into shooting barebow compound, and I'm loving it. I shoot a Scepter 3 but it keeps going out of tune, so I'm thinking of trying a different bow. Because where I live is so isolated, I can't try anything, but have to send overseas blind as it were. So I need to pick up as much info as possible before I commit myself. I've been recommended A PSE Moneymaker NI because the single cam should be easy to keep in tune, but can't find much info on fingershooting it. I have seen one post which prefers the LF cam for fingers. Had anyone out there got any experience of fingershooting a Moneymaker. All or any input would be greatly appreciated. Cheers


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

The single cam twin cam discussion goes round and round (ohh, sorry about that pun). Certainly conventional wisdom says that twin cam is better for fingers, but I have shot well with a single cam bow (a Ross CR337) and pretty much the best compound finger shooter in the Uk used to shoot Mathews, so........

I think a couple of people on here have owned Moneymaker's, so if you keep bumping this post, you should get a reply. I have been tempted, but like you, I'd have to buy first try after, as no one in the UK holds them in stock.

I'm surprised your Sceptre has been going out of tune, maybe you could get some advice about it on here too.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Thanx for that. I've just had an answer on a thread in Oz that says that the best finger shooter downunder uses the two cams. I think the issue is how it rolls off the fingers. I was just hoping that there's someone in the States who has had experience of both. There's a lot more finger shooters over there. very few in Oz. In the meantime I mihjt do as you suggested and start a thread on the Scepter. It's really annoying me cos I set it up for a FITA and then it goes out of tune. Actually had to drop 10 metres last weekend. Cheers


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Don't know anything about a PSE, but if your Scepter III has Nitrous Cams we may be in the same boat. I have a Scepter II that I put Nitrous Cams on three and a half years ago and I would shoot good one Tournament and bad Four. I have finally given up on it and now have a 2009 Scepter IV with Furious X shoot through Cams on it. I am waiting on custom strings to really get it set-up. But with the old strings that came on it I have gotten it to shoot 5 times better than the Scepter II with the Nitrous Cams. And that narrow grip on the Scepter IV has gotten completely read of my right and left problems. I was afraid of the shoot through system but I am now getting better arrow flight than I have ever gotten with any bow.

I shoot a Golden Key Superstar rest with the mediam thickness blades on it.

Robert


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

Whereabouts is your club located, out of interest?


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Van Dieman's Land. How could I forget South Island? Apologies, you might be nearer to the penguins than me.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Thanx Robert for the account of your Scepter probs. I didn't know the Furious cams were an improvement. I'll have to look into the Scepter 4, cos I really like Martin. I'm not sure if shoot-thru strings are allowed for Barebow Compound class under Australian FITA regs, I'll look it up. My cams are Z cams. I like the feel of them when they stay in tune. I'm interested in the type of rest you shoot. I don't know the Superstar. Is that a prong rest or do you have a plunger? I have big probs keeping arrows in place on the rest cos of wind.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I shoot over spined arrows so have never been able to get good results with a plunger so I shoot a side blade and bottom blade. The Superstar rest is no longer in production. It is the same rest as the Cartel Star Hunter rest except it has a micro adjust head like the Cavalier Free Flyte Elite. It comes with three thicknesses of blades to set your side tention. I didn't know anyone was still shooting the old Z Cams. If you are shooting a clicker you may have a problem with the Fury or Furious cams. I don't think you can shoot a clicker with the Nitrous. They have to hard of a wall with no valley. I used to shoot the Fury cam on my Cougar with it creep tuned with the top cam hitting about an 1/8 " before the bottom real well. I went from it to the Scepter II with Nitrous cams because a few finger shooters I saw at a few tournaments said they were the most forgiving cam they had ever shot. But I never shot as high of scores withmine. I hope the Furious Cams works for me. If not I will go back to the Fury Cam on my Scepter IV.

Robert


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I don't know if Australian FITA rules are different from the World FITA rules, but Davis Hughes won the World FITA Field Championship a few years ago down in Australia shooting a Barnsdale with shoot cables.

One of the Barebow shooters here in Texas is shooting a Scepter IV with Furious Cams with a cable guard. He string walks them pretty well. Don't know if you can string walk Fury or Nitrous cams.

Robert


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a friend that had a Moneymaker for awhile and we both love the bow except for the twin cams. Never shot it with the single cam version, so can't comment there. 

Now as far as keeping a good tuning, Use after market custom strings. I like Winners Choice and Stone Mountain Strings. They should be able to just mail them to you, I think. Customs strings are the only way I go. If I get a bow I take off the stock string. I order them 1/8-1/4" long (depending on the bow) and twist them up to spec. I order 20 stranded string and 24 stranded cables. This helps keep stretching to a min. I hope this help. dd


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

DDSHOOTER said:


> I have a friend that had a Moneymaker for awhile and we both love the bow except for the twin cams.
> 
> what didn't you like about the twin cams? Thanx for the info about the custom strings. I will try that.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

blakey said:


> Van Dieman's Land. How could I forget South Island? Apologies, you might be nearer to the penguins than me.


Heh heh, I wish. Nah I'm not on the mainland at the moment, but hunting and shooting just south of Taranaki, in NZ's highest fallow population. Mmmm. fallow.
Plenty of chivones too, and some nice fat tuskers as well.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

blakey said:


> DDSHOOTER said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend that had a Moneymaker for awhile and we both love the bow except for the twin cams.
> ...


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

DDSHOOTER said:


> blakey said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't like the way they pulled over. Kind of hard to start and the last 1" or so fell off into the valley. I guess I would of got use to them, but they were way harder than what I had shot before. dd
> ...


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

NeilM said:


> DDSHOOTER said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds very similar to the Bowtech Constitution. You either get on with it, or you don't, there are no half measures.
> ...


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

The binary cams certainly do have their own feel. When set to 65 / 70% let off, you just sort of draw right onto the stop, where there is a 'bump' as you both drop into the valley (what there is of it) and up against the stop at pretty much the same time. I like it, but a lot of people don't.

I would like to try a Moneymaker, but I don't know if there are even any in the UK, let alone anyone who has one I could try.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I owned two Moneymakers, both with the Hybrid cam set-up......I shot Finger with both, and ended up setting the second one up with a loop for shooting a release....Here's my two cents on them....PROS....Holds on target VERY well, outstanding grip, very forgiving, behaves well at the shot, just enough bow reaction, but not shocky or buzzy, decent speed for the length and brace height specs, and actually pretty quiet, easy to set-up, and tune....CONS...Draw is a bit harsh, and the cams have to be synch'd very well for the finger draw that the individual archer uses, and in just the right rotation, or the valley will be very "Touchy", and the bow will want to GO!...This is not a bow that an archer can relax and get comfortable with at full draw...Over-all, in my opinion, the Moneymaker is an excellent bow for a Finger shooter to shoot Targets with, after a proper set-up to suit the individual, but I wouldnt care for it as a Hunting bow...The Moneymaker is also pretty light, and seems to be more of an Open Class design, in that a single Hunter class stabilizer didnt seem to make mine balance well....All of this is just my opinion, and keep in mind that I was really struggling with T.P. when I owned these bows,...... when I set the second Moneymaker up with a loop, and shot a B.T. Hinge release for a couple days, I went to a 3-D shoot, shot Hunter class, and shot a 286 on a tough course, (with the draw length at least 1/2" too long).....The Moneymaker is very shootable....Hope this helps......Take care.....Jim


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Harperman said:


> I owned two Moneymakers, both with the Hybrid cam set-up......


Thankyou very much for that info. I think with all you've said, and what I've heard from others, might be that the single cam is easier on fingers? But now after hearing all your opinions, I'm wondering whether I should actually look at designated fingershooting bows? My Martin is very good, just very old. Maybe I should just update. thanx for all your input. Cheers


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Blakey, I'm afraid with the exception of maybe Barnsdale, there is no longer such a thing as a finger bow, at least not when it comes to compounds. There are just bows that are more suited to finger shooting.

A lot depends on your draw length, what you are going to use the bow for and what kind of arrow speed you want.

I'm in the UK and only shoot field / 3D targets, so I want a fast bow. I have a 30.5" DL, so I need longer axle to axle and I like a very fast release, so hybrid / Binary cams suit me well. All of that said, the best finger archer in the UK has a longer DL than me and used to win everything with a Mathews Drenalin LD, so what suits one archer may not suit another.

There is a huge amount of experience right here, so you are in the right place to help narrow your choices.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

NeilM said:


> Blakey, I'm afraid with the exception of maybe Barnsdale, there is no longer such a thing as a finger bow, at least not when it comes to compounds. There are just bows that are more suited to finger shooting.
> A lot depends on your draw length, what you are going to use the bow for and what kind of arrow speed you want.


Thanx for that Neil. I did not know about Barnsdale, so I have just sent them an email. I'm a very serious FITA target shooter, but I've come to barebow compound via Longbow, so I use a Howard Hill anchor, with quite a short drawlength, and I'm not too bothered about speed, as long as the arrows get there. We suffer here from extreme wind, and funnily enough, it seems to me that big slow heavy arrows don't seem to get blown about as much as the fast light ones? Don't know if anyone else has that experience. Cheers


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

i thought the PSE moneymaker was the new 2011 bow that had photos released of it at the show or are you guys talking about a different moneymaker bow.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

blakey said:


> Thanx for that Neil. I did not know about Barnsdale, so I have just sent them an email. I'm a very serious FITA target shooter, but I've come to barebow compound via Longbow, so I use a Howard Hill anchor, with quite a short drawlength, and I'm not too bothered about speed, as long as the arrows get there. We suffer here from extreme wind, and funnily enough, it seems to me that big slow heavy arrows don't seem to get blown about as much as the fast light ones? Don't know if anyone else has that experience. Cheers


The Barnsdale sounds good for what you want. 

There are several users on the finger forum who shoot nothing else, and it would be worth asking for their opinions. Also Big Cypress is selling his in the classifieds.

It's also worth looking at the Hoyt range, the Contender is pretty much designed as a FITA bow and is well suited to finger release.


----------

